# call for cutoffs



## phinds (Jan 15, 2017)

As always, I'm looking for stuff to fill out my site. 

I'm not looking for project wood but rather for more variety on some species for the site. I can use sizes as small as the IWCS standard sample size (1/2" x 3" x 6") and would actually prefer that nothing be way bigger than that. A bit bigger is fine, particularly 3/4" thick instead of 1/2" but I'm much more interested in variety. Flat cut AND quartersawn of the same species would be particularly great.

In order of preference:






Since I'm not looking for wood to MAKE things with, the occasional crack or knot is no problem. I'll pay shipping if you want and I have a TON of veneer for trade if you want something in return.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

I will send Myrtle wood- still need quilted maple? if so I will send more. PS. Thanks for your wood site Paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I will send Myrtle wood- still need quilted maple? if so I will send more. PS. Thanks for your wood site Paul


Thanks Mike. I think the quilted maple is now less important than many of the others on my list thanks to your previous generous contribution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 15, 2017)

I have lots of _Syringa vulgaris_, 'White lilac' in the wood shed and several IWCS blanks in the drying racks. If you come up short on the Norway spruce, I'll fell a tree for you. We just went through a barrel worth in the stove yesterday of 30-40 year old branch wood. Do you want any branch wood if we find more in the wood shed? I think we have more under the Siberian elm. I have an 8" stump of an English yew in the shed if El hasn't converted it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2017)

cut myrtle- 2 curly samples- It is pretty stuff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> I have lots of _Syringa vulgaris_, 'White lilac' in the wood shed and several IWCS blanks in the drying racks. If you come up short on the Norway spruce, I'll fell a tree for you. We just went through a barrel worth in the stove yesterday of 30-40 year old branch wood. Do you want any branch wood if we find more in the wood shed? I think we have more under the Siberian elm. I have an 8" stump of an English yew in the shed if El hasn't converted it.


Thanks Mark. I assume that branch wood, for a reasonably sized branch, has the same end grain characteristics as bole wood, yes? As long as that's true (and it's been true in my admittedly limited experience with branch wood) then yeah branches are fine.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 16, 2017)

I have pecky sinker cypress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2017)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I have pecky sinker cypress.


Can I have some, can I, can I, can I ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 16, 2017)

Just planed some down I'll send you a picture.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 16, 2017)

We got arborvitae here in South Florida. Just got rid of a bunch. May have a piece left in my burn box I give to guy next door.

I got Norfolk. You want side grain with a knot in it. All golden or spalted??

Got some logwood too.
Crabwood aka Oysterwood too.
Dade county pine?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 16, 2017)

phinds said:


> Can I have some, can I, can I, can I ???



I'll get some better grain pics tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2017)

Paul - I can help with the Alaskan Yellow Cedar, I also have some lilac. I have no idea what kind but it came from Florida if that helps. The cedar I can get to right away. The lilac on the other hand will just have to be when I find it.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 16, 2017)

I made a really cool baseball bat from pecky cypress for a guy who recycles old Florida woods. I'll get a pict next time I'm down there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> We got arborvitae here in South Florida. Just got rid of a bunch. May have a piece left in my burn box I give to guy next door.
> 
> I got Norfolk. You want side grain with a knot in it. All golden or spalted??
> 
> ...


Anything that's representative of the wood and would help other in IDing a wood would be fine. Crabwood isn't on the site so skip that one.


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I made a really cool baseball bat from pecky cypress for a guy who recycles old Florida woods. I'll get a pict next time I'm down there!


Now that's a surprise. Pecky wood would never be my first choice for something that's going to be hitting things. Love to get a pic of that.


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Paul - I can help with the Alaskan Yellow Cedar, I also have some lilac. I have no idea what kind but it came from Florida if that helps. The cedar I can get to right away. The lilac on the other hand will just have to be when I find it.


Sounds good to me and I'm never in a hurry. I've been working on the site for 15 years now and don't plan to stop any time soon. Specific botanical ID is always a plus but I never let that lack slow me down.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 16, 2017)

@Spinartist @phinds 

Lee, if Paul takes you up on the Norfolk pine, I'll reimburse Paul's shipping costs to get 'Logwood', *Haematoxylum campechianum* (logwood or bloodwood tree) and 'Oysterwood', _*Gymnanthes lucida*_. Yes, IWCS sized or bigger is great. Let me know additional costs. I'm almost sure a common friend David would have interest too, so 3 samples of each would be great, but first and foremost handle things with Paul.


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2017)

@Mike1950 I just got the 2 pieces of figured myrtle. Looks great. Thanks. I'll post pics after sanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2017)

Got the first set of pics and put them on the site (well, on my hard drive copy). I'll get the end grain closeups later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's part of the end grain closeup. Yep, that sure is myrtle / Oregon myrtle / California laurel / Umbellularia californica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2017)

I knew it was for sure Myrtle- guitar blank stock rejects- some is VERY figured.. I bought quite a bit of it, people like it- Color just does not do it for me.....


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I knew it was for sure Myrtle- guitar blank stock rejects- some is VERY figured.. I bought quite a bit of it, people like it- Color just does not do it for me.....


Yeah, I agree about the color especially considering all the other woods that one could use instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 23, 2017)

@Mike1950 

Mike, I have a single sample with some wave to it. I would love to buy some off you for samples showing various figures. Pm and post in the sale forum if you decide to do so and I will follow.

Referring to an article from 1954, myrtle carries a few colors, just those in the visible spectrum. It also does not have any rhythm or reason, nor is it consistent in a singles tree. Greens, blues, and yellows are the more common while red, orange and purple are like finding gold. Some trees have even been artificially injected or iron stained upon milling.

As for graining, back then: Fiddle back, Marcel, Muscle bound, Wavy, silver grey, quilted, tiger stripe, water stained (spalt), burl (eyes), whirl (narl /no eyes), Toe wood, Rosewood, plain, and Flame were the options. Should I define each, or are they listed on the site here somewhere. Paul has several listed on his site too, I just type slow....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have curl, angel step, quilt and burl.most of what i see is the grayed out yellow. Right at the moment i have 9' boards and the same cut offs that paul has. When i cut i will set different pieces aside. Remind me in a month. I will be buying more in spring. Maybe more color


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2017)

Mark, I put one of the two pieces Mike sent me into your box, so you now have one more than you thought you did. It's the second of the two shown on my site and it is 4.5" wide by 6" long and has at least 3" clear so will make a good curly sample.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 23, 2017)

@Mike1950 @phinds 

Thanks Mike,

I have seen the blue, yellow and light green and some iron stained, but that is it. Greyed is just sun bleached. Angel step and Muscle bound are the same thing. So please put me down for the following if you find them :

1. plain straight grained, quarter sawn piece, vertical (1) and horizontal (1) would be awesome and a regular flat swan piece (1)= (3 pieces)
2. a cathedral grained flat cut piece (1)
3. Angel step (1)
4. quilted (1)
5. burl with eyes (1) and without eyes (1) Whirl is usually concentric rings with no apparent heart (1) if it happens
6. fiddle back (1) - fine cross grain appearing as ripples, curl is even and symmetrical
7. Marcel -same as above with ripples being wider
8. wavy - disconnected cross grain waves / ripples
9.rosewood - reddish black colored, doubt they part with it but keep a look for it
10. black - black colored, be neat to see
11. tiger stripe - curly that the curls are short and taper on the ends and stack upon each other like a tigers pelt
12. flame - very wide curl with undefined edges
13. spalted
14. Silver grey - I guess a sample to show bleaching would be wise too

Wow, 18 samples, that is surely a MFRB if ever I saw one (mental picture at this point). I plan to let Paul photograph each if he chooses and if we (you) assemble such. My point, the species is more variable than many, and interesting possibilities within are possible. Not quite as boring as it sounds above. Thanks again Mike.

Paul, remember to remind me to remind Mike to remember.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> 1. plain straight grained, quarter sawn piece, vertical (1) and horizontal (1) would be awesome and a regular flat swan piece (1)= (3 pieces)


Dammit, Mark, have you been flattening those swans again? You know the SPCA warned you about that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 23, 2017)

It was a legal kill, beyond the safety zone of the houses. The development owns the land, but the state owns the water. Permission to access the lake from the back side was granted. All good, just very bad publicity....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> It was a legal kill, beyond the safety zone of the houses. The development owns the land, but the state owns the water. Permission to access the lake from the back side was granted. All good, just very bad publicity....


Well, OK then.


----------

